# IBS and what works for me



## k8enTn (Sep 13, 2016)

Hi! So I've been a lurker on this board and quite a few others for a long time now... (We are talking YEARS&#8230; I was too lazy to join and too embarrassed to ask questions.







) I kept coming back here to try to find some way to deal with my IBS issues by reading what you all have tried.

I seriously have tried EVERYTHING under the sun. From common OTC medicines, to essential oils, to prescription medications. They all had the same effect. They would seem to work for awhile and then I would have a huge flare up for weeks at a time until I found a new "trick" that would calm my stomach back down and allow me to live a normal life for awhile.

I had a friend who told me about the Plexus products about a year and a half ago and I thought they were mainly for weightloss so I blew her off. Well then this past year I somehow got roped into an online facebook party by another friend and someone mentioned Plexus products helping IBS symptoms. At that point in my IBS journey I was between medicines trying to decide which one might do the trick and decided to give it a try. Heck nothing else had worked for more than a month or two and they promised me my money back if I didn't like it so I figured WHY NOT?

I jumped in full force and tried their triplex which consisted of a probiotic, biocleanse, and their slim product (I read it gave extra energy and figured why not give it a try?). After about 2 weeks I noticed a difference. I wasn't having flare ups AT ALL anymore. It took me a little longer than 2 weeks to figure out exactly how much of the product I needed to take to get myself regular without pushing too far but once I did it was awesome. I have been on it over 4 months now and haven't had one flare up.. even after eating the trigger foods that normally cause me problems.

It is NOT a miracle product and I still pay for it if I eat too much or get a little too crazy but it usually is just gas or heartburn that plagues me now instead of hours in the bathroom.

I know this post sounds like I am trying to sell Plexus (and to be honest I can sell it because that's how their marketing works) but I'm not asking you to buy it from me. I am telling you that you should find an ambassador and give it a try if you haven't yet because it has changed my life. I have my entire family taking it and we all swear by it. I actually have cut back on the slim product and now just take the probiotic and biocleanse and it really isn't that much more expensive than what I was paying in prescriptions and OTC medicines to manage my ibs before. (It actually might be a little less.. I haven't ever sat down and added up EVERYTHING I was taking.)

If you have any questions or comments I would love to hear them. I hope I can be of some help to others like me who are suffering!!


----------



## celiamhilton (May 10, 2016)

Thanks for sharing!! I might actually try this myself.

IBGard has worked amazingly too!

Celia


----------



## k8enTn (Sep 13, 2016)

What is IBGard and where do you get it? Is it a probiotic or something else?


----------



## celiamhilton (May 10, 2016)

Here is the website link: http://www.ibgard.com

It's a peppermint capsule designed to only be released in the beginning of the small intestine. It's awesome!

My gastro doc gave me a bunch of samples to try! It's worth it. You can get them at CVS. Or you can also order them on amazon.com


----------

